# Linux + wine oder anderes Emulations Programm



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe da ein riesiges Problem.
Ich  bin in Besitz einer Windows Installation, dies ist auf einer 250 GB HDD (S-ATA) Installiert.
Das Dateisystem ist nun NTFS.
Leider sind durch ständige Systemausfälle, die von einem defekten Ram-Riegel ausgingen einige Fehler auf der Partition aufgetaucht, so dass ein start des Betriebsystems nicht mehr möglich ist. 
Ich würde gerne mit Partition Magic Arbeiten, aber mit wine, unter Suse Linux 10.0 bekomme ich nur einen Fehler.

Würde es sich um eine EIDE Festplatte Handeln würde ich diese janz fix in einen anderen Rechner von mir einbauen, und dort die Reperatur durchführen. Das Problem ist das dies der einzige Rechner mit einem Serial Ata Anschluß ist und ich somit die Festplatte ausschließlich dort betreiben kann.
Eine zusätzliche Windows Installation kommt hier auch nicht in frage, da alle Platte voll, die ich habe, und auf einem USB Laufwerk (2,5 Zoll via Adabter) lässt sich Windows nicht Installieren.


Was bleibt mir nun als Alternative? kennt irgendjemand einen guten emulator oder sonstige Wege dies unter Linux korregieren zu können?


Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Anstatt diesen, meiner Meinung nach etwas riskanten Weg, ueber Partition Magic mit Wine zu gehen wuerde ich da lieber auf Linux-eigene Tools setzen. Parted kann auch wunderbar mit Partitionen hantieren. Als GUI gibt es dafuer zum Beispiel GParted und QTParted.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

hallo Dennis Wronka,

das Problem ist das ich mich mit Linux nie wirklich  so auseinander gesetzt habe.
Aber ich hab es nun Installiert, ich finde gefallen daran.
Ich wollte Letzendlich nur mit einem Programm arbeiten das mir vertraut ist.
Für die von die genannten Anwendungen, gibt es dort auch Dokumentationen die du empfehlen könntest?
Ich weis nichtmal wie man neue themes bei KDE Installiert, habe Wine gerade mal so mit Yast installiert bekommen.
frag nicht wie man dort was Kompiliert! da hab ich nix Ahnung  

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

GParted und QTParted sind im Grunde recht nah an Partition Magic angelehnt. Ich denke wenn Du einfach mal einen Blick da reinwirfst wirst Du Dich sehr schnell zurechtfinden.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Hallo Dennis Wronka,

Ich habe mir QTParted gezogen da ich bei dem anderen irgendwas von gnome gelesen habe.
Weis nicht inwieweit die Kompatibel sind, da einzige was ich weis das beide eine andere Programmiersprache benutzen. Das eine ist in C++ das andere in C geschrieben.
Nun gut das ist ja jetzt nebensächlich.

Wie gesagt Downloadete ich mir QTParted.
Ich habe es entpackt, jetzt muss ich das Kompilieren. Wie geht das!?


Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

In der Regel mittels folgendem "Dreisatz":

```
./configure
make
make install
```
Das aktuelle QTParted braucht aber irgendeine abgefahrene Make-Version, nennt sich glaub ich UnserMake oder UserMake oder sowas. Ich weiss nicht ob das bei Deiner Distribution dabei ist.
Du kannst es ja mal probieren, ansonsten nimmst Du GParted, nutz ich auch. Die noetigen Libraries sollten im Grunde da sein, da dafuer keine vollstaendige Gnome-Installation noetig ist sondern nur ein paar Libraries (z.B. GLib und GTK) benoetigt werden.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Hey,

Hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert, und Funktioniert weitestgehend.
Folgender Fehler taucht blos auf.

configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found

Dies bekomme ich bei beiden zu sehen 

hmpf.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Hast Du keins der beiden Programme ueber die Distribution installieren?


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Ich bekomme sie beide nicht Kompiliert, finde in der yast suche auch kein Paket welches ich dafür Installieren müsste.
ich weis nicht weiter, bin vollkommen Sprachlos 


Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Ich schau mal wo's die Library gibt.


----------



## sirvival (18. April 2006)

Hast Du es schon mal mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole probiert?
Auch wenn Windows in Sachen Desaster Recovery absolut mies ist, hilft dieses Tool manchmel Wunder.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;307654
http://www.heisig-it.de/konsole.htm


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Dennis Wronkadas währe wirklich Nett . Danke 

sirvival Nein habe ich nicht, geht auch nicht, da ich diese funktion deaktiviert habe.
Grundsätzlich steklle ich daten anders wieder her, nur hier sind keine Datenverloren, vielmehr hat di ePartionstabelle gelitten, so dass Windows beim booten auf irgendeinen Sektor zugreifen muss, der dann zu einem Absturz oder Bluescreen führt.

Irgendwie konnte ich auch mit der Installations CD die Reperatur Funktion nicht aufrufen, sonst hat ich  chkdsk C:\ mal drüber Hüpfen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

LibUUID ist Teil der e2fsprogs.
Schau am besten mal im Yast ob Du da vielleicht ein e2fsprogs-devel-Paket findest.


----------



## sirvival (18. April 2006)

Richtig auf chkdsk und fixmbr wollte ich auch hinaus.
Ich habe das nämlich auch erst vor einem guten Monat bei einem Bekannten gemacht.
Allerdings musste ich da mit den Pfaden ein bisschen hantieren soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Naja falls du Hilfe brauchst kann ich es ja nochmal an einem Rechner simulieren.
falls ja schick mir ne pm


----------



## liquidbeats (19. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka werde ich machen. Da ist verdammt viel in yast.
die Suse Linux DVD soll 10 GB Datenm beinhalten 


sirvival vielen Dank für die angebotene Hilfe 
Ich habe mir gestern noch eine Festplatte dessen Kapazität gerade mal etwas über zwei Gigabyte beträgt aus meiner Hardwarekiste gegriffen. Wusste noch nichteinmal das ich solch ein altes ding da liegen hab. Hab sogar 3 .
Habe da Windows Installiert, er startet nach abschluß neu und führt voll automatisch check disk für die vorhandenen Laufwerke aus.
Danach Funktionierte wieder alles. Nun kann ich wieder von der Festplatte booten. Daten sind auch glücklicherweise keine Verloren gegangen.


Naja ich werde trotzdem weiterhin Linux für für Private zwecke einsetzen und Windows Beruflich. Hoffe so einen weiteren Großen Schritt.
Ich finde es schade das es die Software nicht für Linux gibt mit der ich unter Windows Arbeite. Emulieren ist auch nicht das Wahre 


Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2006)

Womit arbeitest Du denn unter Windows?


----------



## liquidbeats (19. April 2006)

Guten Morgen Dennis Wronka,

da währen z.B.

Photoshop + diverser Plugins   
Flash   
Dreamweaver   
Adobe After Effects   
Cinema 4D
 Da sind so die eigentlichen Programmen.
Xampp gehört mitunter ebenfalls dazu, aber das stellt unter Linux kein Problem dar, dort einen Server einzurichten.

Was ich zusätzlich noch benötigen würde, währe eine schöne Dokumentation
Einstieg in Linux.
Was sind RPM Dateien, wie Kompiliert man dort etwas, wie mountet man Laufwerke usw. (unabhängig davon ob ich das nun schon weis oder nicht) Vorallem Interessiert mich der Umgang mit Linux ohne KDE, Gnome und sonstigen Desktop Lösungen für Linux.



Grüße


----------



## liquidbeats (19. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LibUUID ist Teil der e2fsprogs.
> Schau am besten mal im Yast ob Du da vielleicht ein e2fsprogs-devel-Paket findest.


Habs gefunden, und Installiert.


			
				Linux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *e2fsprogs-devel* - Include-Dateien und Bibliotheken, die zum Programmieren benötigt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieses Paket enthält alle notwendigen Include-Dateien und Bibliotheken, die für die Entwicklung von Anwendungen, die diese anfordern, benötigt werden.


Waren letzendlich nur 347kb 



Ich Danke dir für die Hilfe 
dann versuch ich das jetzt mal erneut zu Kompilieren 


Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2006)

Linux Newbie Guide
Linux Security HowTo
Tips to secure Linux workstation
Linux Dictionary


----------



## LarsT (19. April 2006)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Dennis Wronka,
> 
> da währen z.B.
> 
> ...



Da bei dir berufliche Aspekte eine Rolle spielen und das umlernen immer einen Zeitfaktor ist, würde ich dir zu einer kommerziellen Wine-Version raten, nämlich Codeweavers CrossOverOffice, damit lässt sich einiges betreiben und zwar einfacher als mit der freien Wine. http://www.codeweavers.com/
Da es die 30 Tage Trialversion gibt, kannst du erstmal testen, ob die von dir angesprochen Programme damit unter Linux laufen.

Wäre nicht der Berufsaspekt gäbe es auf der Linuxseite sicherlich Alternativen, aber da wäre die Probleme der Umgewöhnung bei der Bedienung und manche Dinge sind nur unter zu Hilfenahme zusätzlicher Programme möglich.
Mit Gimp sind durchaus die gleichen Ergebnisse möglich wie mit dem Photoshop möglich und Blender kann mit ein paar Zusatzprogrammen und einem bischen Scripting-Wissen mit Cinema 4D mithalten.
Übrigens Gimp kann Photoshop-Plugins nutzen.


----------

